# The Foster Blog



## Ivory (Sep 17, 2007)

As many of you know I volunteer for a rescue called Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue, or MHRR. And as many of you know, I work for my father, who is a veterinarian. While exotics do not make up the largest part of his practice, he has quite a bit of experience with them, rabbits in particular. And while the tougher cases he will refer to LSU, routine stuff like spays, neuters, and general dispensation of medication, he will do. Or, he will see a rabbit and determine what level of care it needs depending on the ailment. Many people would rather have a local vet say, âOkay, he needs to go *insert other place here* because of *insert reason here*.â And then they go to the other place. Itâs quite nice, and very honest.


Well he has always said that if MHRR needed a few neuters or spays, he would be happy to oblige his services to them. For free. Please realize that this is quite uncommon for him as weâve had bad experienced with rescues in the past. But this one is a really nice one, which is why I volunteer.


Unfortunately, I live and hour and a half away from the rescue, and the normal vet is also good, and gives a discount on the spays and neuters, so he doesnât do very many. But we have worked out a nice little plan. 


Every other Sunday is a cleanup day. If there is a rabbit to be neutered/spayed, I will take home said rabbit and he/she will be neutered/spayed on Monday. If all is well he/she will be returned on the next cleanup day, two weeks later. If I have to keep them longer, then I will do so happily.


For the next two weeks or so, I will be fostering Zorro, a beautiful little Dwarf Hotot who got the dung beat out of him. It looks like he got caught in a small bear trap. My brother has nicknamed him âG.E.â, for âGood Eatingâ, because, as he says, âIt looks like someone tried to put him in the meat grinder.â Which he rather does. Anyway, he was left at the pound, and came to MHRR, because the East Baton Rouge pound is amazing. I know some people think that all pounds are the portals of Satan into this world, but this one is really nice, particularly for a pound. 


Zorro is a typical DH - sweet, but fiery, and with an attitude. Heâs really beautiful even with the black on his ears (DHs arenât supposed to have that apparently. I think itâs pretty regardless.) He is still a little skinny but has held his weight well enough to be neutered. He is 2.2 pounds, I am hoping to get him up to 2.5, maybe even 2.8. Heâs a really small little bunny, obviously, but he has a lot of personality (although skittish). 


Not to mention, he humps everything with vigor, chins everything with vigor, and acts like a generally really horny rabbit.


He got into a fight through the bars of the cage with another rabbit- now, remember that Zorro is 2.2 pounds and this rabbit is probably about ten or elevenâ¦so that was a big bite. And it was infected, so the scab had to be removed so we could clean it up. So Iâm touching it, looking for the best angle to cut the scab off with when I noticed that itâs pretty much unattached to him. In other words, the other rabbit bit down to the bone. Literally. But the scab has to be removed- so now Zorro has a bit of nose bone exposed. And you canât put stitches in that, because youâll just be stitching the infection in. But despite this, his nose is clean now, even though it looks bad, itâs healing. Remember, stuff thatâs healing always looks a little icky.
And yes, he was knocked out thoroughly throughout this.


We also cut the scabs off of another one of his wounds, which had been infected and needed to be cut. It wasnât as bad as the nose wound but wasnât in good shape, either. It had been accidently reopened while it was healing the first time.
He will be on oral antibiotics, and will get an injection a little later in the day. His wounds will heal quickly once he is on the antibiotics.


But without further ado, here is Zorro, in the kennel, getting ready to be neutered. You can see his wounds, but you can also see how utterly beautiful he is despite them. He will always be scarred but he is a beautiful rabbit.







Here he is after his wounds were treated. He is knocked out in the picture, which is why his eyes look so weird. He's just waking up. He is, for lack of a better word, trippin'.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 17, 2007)

Awwww, Zorro is such a sweetie. Give him lots of pets and kisses for me. Let us know how the neuter goes.

Great of you guys to help out like this.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 17, 2007)

The neuter went really well! His testicles were HUGE in comparison to the rest of his body. Judging by the fact that he could pull them completely up, he may actually be a little younger than I had originally thought. I'm thinking possibly six, seven, eight months.

You can have an educated guess based on the wear of the teeth and how the gums are in shape, but that's really faulty, obviously, as rabbit teeth errupt continuously. But you can get an idea if they're young, old, or a little bit in between. Judging by this and his testicle withdrawal (lol) he's pretty young.

He's doing okay...but he's sitting in the cage grinding his teeth. Now, he should still have some pain-killer efffects from the medicine he was given to know him out. So we're going to put him on some pain killers for a few days, just to make sure that he eats. He's also going to be on injectible antibiotics for a few days.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 17, 2007)

Aw, poor little dude. I think Fey and Sprite (my dwarf hotot girls) need another hubby!


----------



## Ivory (Sep 18, 2007)

Heh well he's up for adoption if you'd like to consider, but he'll need some healing time as well as some time to get over his hormones (if you catch my drift).

Other than his hyperness he's a pretty chill rabbit about going places. I brought him to the office today just so he could be in air-conditioning as it was hot out today. He doesn't mind dogs, even when the drunken pit bull was sniffing him through his cage (she was getting spayed and was juuuust starting to feel the Rompun.)

And you know, without the cuts/wounds/scars/underweightness, he looks exactly like what I'd picture the Easter bunny to look like.

Here he was right after I finished bathing him, after his neuter. You can see his wounds well in this picture. It's after we removed all the nasty scars etc.






And here he is today, being cute in his cage at the office.


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 18, 2007)

Awww, what a cute little guy 

I hope his wounds heal okay, those are some vicious cuts :?

~Diana and Butter


----------



## cmh9023 (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh my gosh...his poor little nose!! My heart bun was a little dwarf Hotot named Ben so I have a special fondness for them. Do you have any idea what could have given his other wounds? Do you think another animal bit him? Did the person find him on the street and bring him to the pound? Well, I'm glad things are looking up for him. He's adorable.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 19, 2007)

We think that it was a large dog that attacked him. His wounds are pretty consistent with that- how a large dog would chomp down on him.

I've given him some alfalfa sprouts tonight, he gobbled them up once he realized they were food.

He's the perfect age to be one of those "easter bunnies"- you know, the ones they get as a baby and the get tired of, so they set it loose and it gets attacked...

I'm not sure who brought him into the pound, or if he was just a dump, or what, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 19, 2007)

Poor bunny! Such a rough start in life. :tears2:

I hope his recovery goes off without a hitch and he gets nothing but happiness in his life from this point on! 

You're awesome for taking the poor little guy in!



sas :hearts


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2007)

Aww, poor baby! It's great you took him in, awesome of you. You will protect him at all costs. I'll look forward to more.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 22, 2007)

Here he was last night, enjoying hay.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 27, 2007)

For a while Zorro went off of his food and really wasn't eating. Normally for male neuters we don't give pain meds, but we did give him some for a day. I'm not sure if this is why he started eating again, I doubt it, as he had been eating right before we started giving them, but I think they helped a little.

He is getting his sutures out today. He only had two. right now I'm sitting in the yard watching him groom himself and occasionally eat some grass or bat at the willow branches.

He doesn't like oats but is eating his pellets, and also is eating his apple and banana. I did give him a tiny piece of pumpkin pie, which he gobbled up. So I bought a little pumpkin and I'm going to boil it and see if he enjoys it. It won't have the sugar in it, obviously, but pumpkin is pretty high in calories regardless.

I have decided if I am going to keep him for two weeks more or just bring him up on Sunday. (I bring them home for two weeks if all is well.) All is well for him, but I am bit concerned since he didn't eat for those first few days. Yes, I know that surgery will throw them off a little bit. But it's an hour and a half car ride back to the rescue, readjusting to a pretty new schedule (although feeding times etc. are the same, it's still a new place).

His nose wound is healing well and his side wounds look GREAT. 
With the exception of the big one that was infected, they're all pretty much gone, and hair is already growing back over them.

I will repeat this thousands of times: Quadritop ointment is amazing.

Oop, now he's stopped grooming and is eating grass again.

Other than that I can't say that he's gained weight because obviously two weeks isn't a long enough time period to really gauge that. I'd say that he's well on his way, but I still think I'll be a little more comfortable keeping him for that longer period of time. Maybe I'll shorten it to one week. I will decide on Sunday.

BUT I'll shutup now. Enjoy pictures of Zorro.





















Here is a pic from right before he was neutered and his wounds treated. You can see that his nose was essentially one giant infected scab.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh my I am head over heels for this lil guy! How adorable is he!!! Poor thing has been through so much. I m glad he's having a second chance and hopefully will land in a great home! Gosh he's adorable!

Anyone care for a trip to Montreal?


----------



## Ivory (Sep 28, 2007)

I know, isn't he adorable? I love him too. He's a sweet bunny, too, he loves head rubs and is infinitely curious as to how things are going!

He is still really jumpy and needs some work in that department. Also, he had his sutures out yesterday and didn't appreciate us poking around his "man area" all over again. He chewed one out and had another two in (I thought he only had two sutures, but he had three).

He's also torn most of his scab on his back off, which is a good sign believe it or not. The skin is mostly healed. He's been itching but I've been putting cream on it to help with that.

Honestly he's doing so well I may just bring him back and bring home Pellette, who is my next foster. Later today I'm going to take him for a car ride and see how he does.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh I want him so bad! But it wouldn't be fair to my other rabbits.:cry1:

He has the same spark in his eye that Sprite did.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 28, 2007)

He's REALLY cute! can't believe how much better his little wounds look! He seems very happy - I bet he's just working through the trauma he's been through.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 29, 2007)

(((((((((Naturestee))))))))) :hug:He sure would be in a good place with you though!


----------



## m.e. (Sep 29, 2007)

That last photo is just precious. What a lucky boy to have found such wonderful loving care :bunnyheart


----------



## Ivory (Sep 29, 2007)

His wounds on his back are almost COMPLETELY healed! They're all nice and pink and healthy looking, except for one small scab! Yay!

He did so well in his car ride yesterday, I think that he will be fine going back tomorrow. So I'll take some pictures of him in a little bit as his temporary farewell. But here is my next foster, Pellette. She was a 2006 Easter bun, but her family didn't feel that she had enough attention, so they surrendered her. I can't say anything bad about that...because even though getting her wasn't responsible, they did the responsible thing after. She's pretty sweet but she needs to be spayed.

She's not overweight but she has one HECK of a dewlap.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Pellette just went through a rather traumatic surgery. Okay so it was more traumatic for me than her probably, but I was worried sick the whole time about her. I don't know why, normally I don't worry too badly if at all.

She responded great to the anesthetics, and we learned the secret of her huge dewlap.

She suffered from very chronic pregnancies. She was actually in the middle of one when we spayed her. It was bloody, and she had pyometra. Not badly but she had it. Her teats are swollen from the false pregnancy and thankfully not infected. Yet needless to say she's on some big-time antibiotics.

The dewlap removal went quite well. It was so large, it was beginning to cause problems with her breathing. Again not big, not even noticeable- but we caught it right at the beginning. In a couple of years, she would have had some serious problems.

She also has ulcerative pododermatitis, but it isn't bad, either. Again, in the beginning stages, but as far as bad news goes, it's hardly.

She's been cleaned up since and is waking up. I have a few pictures to post, but I can't right now as my internet connection is being stupid.


----------



## polly (Oct 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous what a shame i hope she is ok. Do you think you will become ane xotic vet too? your dad would be a great help


----------



## Ivory (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol yes that is exactly what I am planning on doing.


----------



## osprey (Oct 2, 2007)

Ivory, I just wanted to mention that I think Magic Happens is a wonderful place, and you guys are doing great work. I have corresponded with Wendy a few times via MySpace, talking about websites (I volunteer for The Rabbit Haven and am the webmaster for http://therabbithaven.org) I am sure the bunnies appreciate what you do for them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 3, 2007)

Ivory - do you know where you plan to attend vet college?

I'm really close to Purdue University :biggrin2: That's what my daughter wants to do also! she wants to go to Purdue and be a vet. She's only 11 (almost 12) but she's determined!


----------



## Ivory (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm probably going to LSU, I haven't made up my mind completely though.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for adding all the stories and photographs. TF


----------



## Ivory (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for their replies!

Just to let everyone know about Zorro, he's settled in fantastically and is eating, pooping, and peeing to his little heart's content!

Pellette is also doing well, but she's still recovering from some pretty major surgery. I posted about it in the Infirmary.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 29, 2007)

All right I should have been keeping this up more.....

We had a sudden influx of buns, many of which need to be fixed. SOOOOO, since Scout was doing well (Still having some skittish moments but mostly calming down) I decided to bring her up and bring home Winston.

Winston is by FAR the sweetest bun we've had so far! He loves snuggling, loves to be petted, and loves people! He was neutered today. I didn't take any pics from before, so he's a little spaced out in these pics.

He's already chewing on his stitches, little stupid, lol.












An update on everyone else:

Zorro has gained a pound since his neuter! Yay! His wounds have cleared up, too. He is molting and has random bald spots on his butt.

Pellette's wound has healed wonderfully. Her hair is growing back and she is SO happy to be grooming again!

Boo Radly has settled in great and is sweet as can be. He enjoys being outside and also snuggling.

Scout is still skittish, but is coming around nicely with proper handling.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm glad all your fosters are doing so well! Give Zorro a nose rub for me when you see him again, will you?

Winston is just too cute. I love his ears.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

Winston is absolutely so gorgeous! i love his coloring! 

He looks to be a doll - why on earth would someone give away a love bug like him


----------



## Ivory (Oct 30, 2007)

Winston's story is rather stupid. Some people set him and two other buns loose, and he got into the neighbor's garage. The neighbor brought him to the vet to be euthanized, because she "didn't want her kids catching something". One of the volunteers works at the office and said, "I'll take him!" So, he was brought to us.

No idea if they've ever caught the other two buns or not.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

I hate people. I really do for the most part. What jerks!


----------



## Ivory (Oct 30, 2007)

Well...the people who brought him in to be put down weren't bad, they were just very uneducated. They were glad to have an alternative.

The people that ticked me off were the ones who set them loose.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, that's what gets me - the ones that just turn them out on their own


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 30, 2007)

Zorro is such a cute little guy, what a rough start to life. I too am glad that he was taken care of by you.I can relate to what your talking about, I volunteer for the Indiana House Rabbit Society, I don't know what people are thinking sometimes. It's just a darn good thing breathing is automatic!

I find it interesting the smallest bunnies have some of the biggest attitudes!:biggrin2: I have a hotot mix Moo Moo and my daughters Netherland Dwarf have attitudes 10 times their size and thats what makes them such great rabbits.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ivory (Oct 31, 2007)

Winston is doing well this morning! I was home late yesterday, and I didn't have time to let him out for exercise, but tonight he will be let out!

His wounds are healing well, he's eating great, drinking great, and is still the sweetest bunny on the face of the planet.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww Winston :inlove:What a cutie!

I'm so happy the buns are doing well. I find this blog really inspiring and fun to read :hugsquish:


----------



## Ivory (Dec 6, 2007)

To update: Zorro is being brought to the vet. His abdomen is distended. He currently isn't in my care, but I will keep everyone updated. As we know, Dwarf Hotots are prone to ileus/megacolon/similar problems....

In better news, Winston has been adopted!


----------



## binkies (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh poor angel. Thank you for the update. Keep them coming!


----------

